

Programming Challenge: spreadsheets vs. code. Which is faster? - hackerews
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dutxDn9fQkk&feature=youtu.be

======
DougMerritt
Clarification: Clicking through, I see they are talking about speed of
development to create a mashup, not speed of execution.

